# Mulberry burl.



## LSCG

we had an old Mulberry tree growing right next to one of our rent houses that's been needing to come down for a while now so yesterday my brother and I went to work on it.

as you can see the main trunk is covered with little burls ( the under side of the trunk has much bigger burls) I cut one off and the last picture shows the burl figure.





http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/P1090217_zpsb8609e2e.jpg





http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/P1090218_zps72277fa4.jpg

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/P1090219_zpsc9a8deda.jpg

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/P1090221_zpsc3284c1a.jpg


----------



## LSCG

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/P1090207_zpscbf3d7a5.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Cool you might fins some big enough to get some blanks. I run into some of my FBE trees that are covered with small ones but hardly ever big enough to do anything with. And they all have nice small eyes but the burls themselves are not large enough to do anything with. I hope you have better luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Pen blanks or pot call blanks if nothing else I'd think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG

Kevin said:


> Cool you might fins some big enough to get some blanks. I run into some of my FBE trees that are covered with small ones but hardly ever big enough to do anything with. And they all have nice small eyes but the burls themselves are not large enough to do anything with. I hope you have better luck.



thanks Kevin!

I think there will be a few call blanks and pen blanks out of it but probably not much else.


----------



## kazuma78

Nice! I have one the size of a basketball scouted out here on base but I need the trimmers to cut the limb its on. Ive been wondering if $20 could persuade them to trim that branch. haha If you get any pen blanks out of it and have any to spare I would be interested on 1 or 2 just to try out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Hope it works out for you. I've had a heck of a time getting mullbery to dry successfully, at least the gnarly stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I love the look of a board with mostly normal grain but some areas of eye cluster where the burls were.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> pot call blanks


ding ding ding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Nice looking lil Burl Zane ! Hope it pans out for ya !


----------



## justallan

I agree with @Blueglass with the idea of the burls possibly giving your first boards off the tree some unique looks. It can break up the normal grain a bit and give you something really neat.


----------



## Blueglass

I'd seen it on a cant that cherry burls came off of that I wanted to buy. I was a bit to slow and have tried to find that look again without much luck.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

What about using them in castings? I think that would look pretty cool.


----------



## mrbelvetron

That's pretty cool. I haven't seen any mulberry burls before.


----------



## ClintW

Pretty nice! They would make some nice small crafts, pistols grips, or knife scales.


----------

